# Can we get a 'Serious' replies only thread option.



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Like how on reddit before you submit your post, you can just click serious replies only.

It will help on threads in some sections if you need serious answers.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

No.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Pics of mum?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

superpube said:


> Pics of mum?


 To avoid stuff like this


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pics of dad?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In on roll bread


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Serious & UKM, don't go together mate. you should know that by now.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Would be good addition


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Pics of dad?


 Mate he said serious replies only, must every thread by ruined by trolling?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

superpube said:


> Mate he said serious replies only, must every thread by ruined by trolling?


 Sorry sir.

My apologies


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Sorry sir.
> 
> My apologies


 Just don't do it again, you saucy little minx


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Whilst I'd love to see less nonsense posted I don't think a 'serious responses only' flag would be a good idea. Firstly as I don't think it would work, but also because anyone forgetting to set this shouldn't be inundated with nonsense anyway - particularly new members who wouldn't even know it existed.

Threads outside of Gen Con aren't generally too bad really.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What's the big problem anyway? If you don't like the silly replies just don't read them.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> What's the big problem anyway? If you don't like the silly replies just don't read them.


 They can totally derail threads to be fair, and put off new members. Take the posts in the thread for the female tennis player for example.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> They can totally derail threads to be fair, and put off new members. Take the posts in the thread for the female tennis player for example.


 I've seen other forums with off topic rating systems but people end up using it because they don't like the poster rather than the post was off topic.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> I've seen other forums with off topic rating systems but people end up using it because they don't like the poster rather than the post was off topic.


 I don't think that's what GoT had in mind, but absolutely, all forms of negative rating just end up being personal in my experience.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you'll find more serious question receive more serious replies.

Really the mods should be modding the other sections, but as most posts are in general conversation so are fair game (within the rules).


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> They can totally derail threads to be fair, and put off new members. Take the posts in the thread for the female tennis player for example.


 Yeah lol.



2004mark said:


> I think you'll find more serious question receive more serious replies.
> 
> Really the mods should be modding the other sections, but as most posts are in general conversation so are fair game (within the rules).


 Not always the case, i've seen people ask a few things that sound kinda important and people just giving jokey answers.

Inside Gen Con I don't think it even needs to be an option, but outside if you wanted to have that option don't you think it would be nice to have?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> Not always the case, i've seen people ask a few things that sound kinda important and people just giving jokey answers.
> 
> Inside Gen Con I don't think it even needs to be an option, but outside if you wanted to have that option don't you think it would be nice to have?


 Shouldn't need it if the place is modded properly... it's still going to need modding even if there were such an option as people would just become blind to it.

FWIW I don't think there's a particular problem once out of general con.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> Like how on reddit before you submit your post, you can just click serious replies only.
> 
> It will help on threads in some sections if you need serious answers.


 Really good idea tbh. It shouldnt be needed outside of Gen con tbh but it often is.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

2004mark said:


> Really the mods should be modding the other sections


 We have mods to moderate?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Would be a great idea but never happens, think mods need to be stricter to be honest. I am the former owner and now mod of UGM and its completely different. Much smaller obviously but less supidity as its not tolerated. Banter is fine but stupid replied are not allowed


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

would ruin the fun


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

every knows,

General - some seriousness some banter 
steroid section - normally info needed 
diet
Weightlifhting

all that...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> Like how on reddit before you submit your post, you can just click serious replies only.
> 
> It will help on threads in some sections if you need serious answers.


 Yeh sure bae, lets open a nail bar as well.


----------

